# Lady back from the vet



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is back from the Vet...my husband just called me.
Doc said her tummy healed nicely....I will post a pic tomorrow.
And no more cone!
so on the list of tonights events....a run at the park....and a good bath...that should tucker her out completely...poor thing deserves a good run.
I can't wait to get home from work!!
she however is now afraid of the vet. she wasnt before at all. she hid under the chair, they had to pull her out  then they gave her a rabies vaccine...the poor little girl no wonder she hates it there.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Yay, no more cone, what a relief that is! Glad it healed well


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

poor girl, maybe make a coupel of trips to the vets where you just walk in get the nurses to give her a treat then walk back out again, so it becomes a nice place again. 

but glad to hear her tummy is healing well


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kendal, That is a good idea...I am sure they wouldn't mind. 
I am sooo excited to go for a walk!!! eeeee!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Whhooaaa lucky you ... freedom, glad she's ok ... enjoy x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhhh that's great, enjoy your walk


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That first walk after confinement is sooooo good!! Enjoy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WE HAD A BLAST!!!!! I took a little video...I will try and get it up tonight just have to try and figure out how to get it off my phone....I have no idea where the cable is..lol
She had so much fun...bouncing around like crazy. had a blast! 
we tried getting her to run after a ball....I am not sure she knows she is supposed to like balls! lol. 
Brought her home, gave her a nice bath....she now smells great, looks great! I didn't get a pic of her tummy which also looks great...I was too busy playing and snuggling...lol. I will get one and post later. 
I am so glad the mess is all behind us now. it's a relief to know all went well.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Great news Amanda as you say glad its all over and Lady can enjoy herself again. It'll be a relief to you too, to get that lamp shade off your head is it........................................... x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes I was getting quite tired of that lampshade look


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha ha ..glad you had a great time lucky Lady x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Ha ha ..glad you had a great time lucky Lady x


Mable will be better soon tho it will take forever for you! is she more like herself today?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh, yesterday it was hard to keep her quiet, she s probably been more active than she should... she is nt bothered about the site at all and is back to normal really apart from not going out (on walks), have had to stop her when shes tried to get Wilf to play/charge. she keeps pinching his ball then drops it by him then picks it up again cos she knows he really treasures it. She cried when he went for a walk yesterday last week she was nt bothered and fretted and cried til he came back ... roll on Monday x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I am glad she is feeling ok,,,,that sneaky little girl...poor wilf...lol!
She is going to love her first walk on monday...lady doesn't usually pull, but yesterday she was just so excited that he manners when right out the window.
That is so great that she isn't bothered by the incision!! no cone for you that is great!
Lady was so bothered by it...my husband put her in her crate for a relax time as she had lots of energy, when he took her out a little later she was soaking wet from licking her yummy...she made up for the two weeks!!!!

I thought lady was more active than she should have been too...jumping on the couch and stuff...during week two. but all healed up just fine...I am sure Mable will too!

Still camping on the floor?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well 50/50 ...Im sat on the floor now , but not as strict today I've/We've been sat in the chair shock horror. Just hope she does nt rupture herself x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure she will be ok, If it hurt they wouldn't do it is what I resigned myself to.


----------

